# Your favourite nebula libraries



## muk (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello guys

Recently I read about Nebula (there's a very informative review on Soundbytes about it), and this and the demos convinced me to buy it. Unless any other plugin I've heard, it really sounds different. Another big plus is that most libraries are extremely affordable. This really seems to be worth the effort to learn how to use it properly.

So, is anybody here using Nebula? Which libraries can you recommend for mixing orchestral music? What are your go-to effects?


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 11, 2014)

These are my go to:

1) AITB - Massive Passive @ http://www.analoginthebox.com/product.php?id=5344
2) Cupwise 33609 - http://www.cupwise.com/cup/nebula-release-smooth-609a-limiter/ (http://www.cupwise.com/cup/nebula-relea ... a-limiter/)
3) Rhythminmind VM Tube and VM Comp/Limiter - http://rhythminmind.net/STN/?page_id=4016
4) Various Henry's presets like tape-sim & mojo sets @ http://www.nebulapresets.com/?page_id=2548

You may also want to look into Aqua plugins like Magenta EQ, Green EQ, Titanium Multi Compressor as they have a better GUI and easier workflow. 

Cheers


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 11, 2014)

Aitb mammoth yeah! (massice passive mentioned in the previous post)
My favorite eq ever itb. Shelf and peak hi are incredible.

Emt140 reverb vxnt (also best plate reverb for me)


----------



## muk (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you David and Pablo. I will check them out. Any other recommendations? I read about Room Hunter's "Theater of Life". That sounds extremely interesting. It seems to have a similar approach as VSL Mir: they sampled a room with different signal chains at multiple positions. I don't know if it's still available though, as their homepage seems to be down.


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 11, 2014)

I have most of all the 3rd party libraries, here's what I'm currently using on my templates & mastering projects.

Alex B: MFC
CDSM: Songtec, RTR+Tape Booster, TBC (Tube Buss Comp)
Tim Petherick Sum 100a leveler V1
Acqua- 
Red (Free)
Trinity
Magenta 
EQP1

and make sure to check out this-
Nebula Universal Program Explorer
http://www.learndigitalaudio.com/blog/nebula-vst-universal-program-explorer (http://www.learndigitalaudio.com/blog/n ... m-explorer)


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 11, 2014)

muk @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> Thank you David and Pablo. I will check them out. Any other recommendations? I read about Room Hunter's "Theater of Life". That sounds extremely interesting. It seems to have a similar approach as VSL Mir: they sampled a room with different signal chains at multiple positions. I don't know if it's still available though, as their homepage seems to be down.



They can be downloaded for free from the Nebula / Acustica forum.


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 11, 2014)

Also giancarlo just announced a trial for Titanium-

http://www.acustica-audio.com/forum/ind ... pic#p77687


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 11, 2014)

muk @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> So, is anybody here using Nebula? Which libraries can you recommend for mixing orchestral music? What are your go-to effects?



Some of my favorites:
CDSoundmaster Vintage Tube Collection
CDSoundmaster TapeBooster +
CDSoundmaster R2R Tape collection
Acqua EQP1
Acqua Amber
Acqua Trinity


----------



## muk (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you for all the inputs. There's lots to try out. Incredible that they are giving away Theater of life for free.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 1, 2017)

How many of you are rocking Nebula 4 in their orch templates in 2017? I still find the VNXT EMT140 the best reverb ive ever heard on the MB but frustratingly i can't mix into it because of its CPU demand. The smooth 906a by Cupwise is really nice on the strings/pads. My favourite comp in the world, the Creamy 660 is good on anything but works particularly nicely on orch drums. Be interested to hear what others are using Nebula related on their mixes?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 6, 2018)

wcb123 said:


> bump


To add to my list:
Tim Pethericks- 37J Tape, Surge EQ, Silk
Acqua Lime, Gold, Ruby-Dw Fearn VT-5 EQ, Lift , Diamond
Alex B- R88 Console


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm saving up for the new Acustica / D.W. Fearn EQ, I love lush tube sound of the hardware unit. It will be my first investment in Acustica beyond the freebies.

I have talked to Doug Fearn and he feels Luca is committed to coming out of the underground now.


----------



## higgs (Feb 6, 2018)

The STN Moog 4pole filter and Oberheim & Mini Moog amp/output stage impulses have been pretty fun on some of the u-he synths.


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 6, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I'm saving up for the new Acustica / D.W. Fearn EQ, I love lush tube sound of the hardware unit. It will be my first investment in Acustica beyond the freebies.
> 
> I have talked to Doug Fearn and he feels Luca is committed to coming out of the underground now.



The upcoming Azure Acqua (Knif Soma Mastering EQ) should compliment it well.


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 6, 2018)

Acqua Lime, Sand, Diamond, Magenta, Ivory, Pink, Navy
AlexB 9KC or R88 Consoles. 
Henry Olonga’s Tape, CDSM Tape, AlexB R42
Tim Petherick's Sum100a, U76, Opto 3a, Vari Level , n60, Blue 1102, Dual Tech, Gyrator, Surge


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2018)

Will be interesting to demo it against the UAD Curve Bender & T-Racks Master EQ 432.



ceemusic said:


> The upcoming Azure Acqua (Knif Soma Mastering EQ) should compliment it well.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 7, 2018)

Using:

Acquas: Ivory, Scarlett, Amethyst, Crimson, Diamond, Lift, BlueEQ

3rd Party Acquas: Prime Studio - Charly, Charly Triple Six, Prime Mix 2, Prime Curve EQ, Prime Compressor

N4 Libraries: AlexB Neo, AlexB TSX, AlexB 4KC, AlexB Xcomp, AlexB XEQ, TimP 37J, TimP T-Tape, TimP L-Bus, Timp Opto-3A, CDS Apex Collection. CDS Tape Booster +

I'm a huge UAD fan, but Acustica have usurped UAD's seat for me in many areas...


----------



## higgs (Feb 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Will be interesting to demo it against the UAD Curve Bender & T-Racks Master EQ 432.


Not to derail the thread but I used to be put off by T-Racks. I take it they’ve taken some pretty serious leaps in their tech recently(ish)?


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 9, 2018)

higgs said:


> Not to derail the thread but I used to be put off by T-Racks. I take it they’ve taken some pretty serious leaps in their tech recently(ish)?


Actually I think IK sounds pretty top notch. Honestly I wouldn't put them too far behind UAD, and well above Waves... The 432 is really damn good. It isn't Scarlett, but it is pretty damn close...

Also not to derail... but seeing how close FG Stress is to UAD's Distressor I no longer believe UAD's hype that their DSP gives them an ability to model things with 'vastly superior' quality to non-DSP native plugins. (The litmus test for me was comparing the non-DSP native plugins by Brainworx, Sonnox, and Softube available on UAD to the UAD versions. They sound just as good AFAIC...)

I also think UAD have gotten deliberately greedy with their DSP in the past few years, and it's driven purely by sales and marketing...)

Bringing it back to Acustica, has anyone compared the BX/UAD Shadow Hills to Aquamarine? I have my own impressions... what are yours?


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 9, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Will be interesting to demo it against the UAD Curve Bender & T-Racks Master EQ 432.


Demo the Curve Bender and Zener Limiter against Prime Studio's Sparkle Bundle. (Prime Mix, Prime Curve EQ and Prime Compressor).
Acustica's BlueEQ as well... (unfortunately there's no demo :-/ )

https://primestudio.at/magento2/index.php/plugins/prime-bundle.html

https://www.acustica-audio.com/store/t/acqua/equalizer/blueeq
And if you like the Zener THD section you should check out Crimson. Supposedly it's a sampled hybrid of the Vertigo VSM-3 and VCS-2

http://acustica-audio.com/store/t/acqua/channel-strip/crimson


----------

